# Might be good for the yak



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.zwingdownrigger.com/

Rather than using a lead weight, this pulls your lures/bait down hydrodynamically.

Anyone used one?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

There are two - the high speed one weighs 1.25lb, while the low speed one weighs 3.75lb. Given that we would use the low speed one, why wouldn't we use a 3lb bomb? Or a much lighter weight paravane?

On that last point Dan, I intend getting out there ASAP to test the paravane as downrigger. Wind has other ideas at the moment. Won't be this weekend


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I catch ya drift Peril...

Hmmm, so the only real thing going for it is that 16 degrees factor which doesn't really impact us yakkers.

Pretty expensive at US$50 bucks too.

Can't wait to read your paravane post.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been using a small coloured Jig as a way of getting a bait or lure to run deep. Yeh I know

THE POOR MANS DOWNRIGGER 

 fishing Russ


----------

